# Purchasing A New Outback From Out Of State Dealer



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

We live in Florida and would like to purchase a Outback 21RS or 25RSS and have found some good prices from Dealers in Indiana compared to our local dealers.
Savings range from $3000 to $5000.

Any thoughts on making the trip and haul one home?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Jerry welcome to Outbackers sunny

3-5 grand is a no brainer in my book to haul one home. Yes your local dealer might give you grief for any service work but they are still payed by Keystone and will fix anything as long as your warranty is in effect. What TV are you using and are you using a WD hitch? Will the dealer setup your TV with hitch for safe travel home.

Good luck and post often.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

jerryrp,

Welcome to the site! sunny What part of FL are you located in? I bought from Emerald Coast in Panama City and seem to have got a decent deal. They have several locations in FL and one in Dothan, AL. Let us know how you come out.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

jerryrp said:


> Savings range from $3000 to $5000.
> 
> Any thoughts on making the trip and haul one home?
> 
> [snapback]77000[/snapback]​


Yup! Why haven't you left yet?







Seriously, that sounds like a whole lot of saving. Well worth the trip. If it were me, I'd make sure the deal is in writing before I drive all the way up there, but I bet you already knew that.







It'd be a real bummer to drive all that way for the ol' bait and switch routine.







Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

We live in Florida on the west coast. New Port Richey which is near Tampa. My thoughts would be to fly to Indiana and rent a tow vehicle to drive it home.

My tow vehicle is a 2004 Suburban 5.3 liter.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Why fly and rent a TV $$$? I'd want to know how my TV would pull a empty TT before I filled it with all the goodies, plus you could get the dealer to setup your hitch for free. I think your Sub will do fine with either TT's.

Bill.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You will have to pay tax in Indiana, so make sure Florida gives you credit before you buy it. This new rule went into effect in 2005 and burned some folks in some stated because not all states will give you credit.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I can see why they would be cheaper in Indiana but that is a huge difference. I would check around further before I made the haul. Go to rvtraderonline and see what is out there. Most dealers have their own link. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

The only reason that I can think of is the fact that the manufacturer is in INdiana so the transportation charge would be low if any compared to shipping it to Florida.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome jerryrp
I would check around closer to you
and get a couple of prices from different dealers
And try to haggle with one of them.
Can't hurt









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I did that when I bought my Layton - drove to Florida to pick it up. Combined it with a visit to my cousin - who just happened to work for the dealer. That's how I got such a great deal. It is well worth the 3 to 4 grand savings in my book.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you can get the offer from the Indiana dealer in writing, show it to the Florida dealer, and use it as a bargaining chip. I did that, using Lakeside RV's published price, and the dealer I bought from, while they didn't match it, came down enough that the cost of either delivery or going out and picking the unit up in Michigan was offset.

And, I don't have to worry about service.

Unlike car dealers, RV dealers are not bound to service your rig if you didn't buy it there. Boat dealers are the same way (have a friend that used to be in the boat business). Yes, Keystone will pay them for the warranty work, but if they do service it, it could take forever to get an appointment, as they will give preference to their customers.

That being said, any Keystone dealer can provide warranty service. The keyword in that sentence being CAN, not WILL.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...
action *Welcome to Outbackers, jerryrp!* action

Now, as far as you question is concerned, I would not hesitate to buy out of state. When we bought ours, I bought into the local service argument, and over time have come to wish I hadn't. As it turns out, my local dealers service is not that great to start with, and I can do most repairs myself. As the others have said, you may not be high on your local dealers priority list, but they will do the work. Money is money after all!

For comparison purposes, figure 3rd party shipping is going to cost you in the neighborhood of $1.25 per mile. As an example, South Bend, IN to Miami, FL is about 1,300 miles. So if you can do the trip for less than about $1,625, and can afford the time, I would pick it up myself. One thing for sure, you would save on lodging costs on the way home!

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I purchased from the same dealer as Hatcityhosehauler. I gave them the prices of the dealers I had researched and told them I was willing to take a ride to save a few thousand dollars. Told them that I would prefer not to take the ride and for them to come up with a price that would keep me from doing so. They did.

John


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Jerry for what its worth i also purchased my from a dealer in indiana (customers first rv) memphis indiana check em out. I would think if you spend some time on the net and do some homework you can get just a good deal in florida. Believe me i say they will bargain on the phone as this is how i got the best deal.

Good luck jerry


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

I just bought from Funtime RV in Cleburne, TX and I'm in LA CA! I saved $3000 before shipping after haggling with about 10 dealers in the West! All said to "buy it" implying I couldn't for Fun Time's price, so I did! I went on Uship.com and had it shipped to my house for about 50 cents per mile by a small hauler who towed it out with other loads in their truck.

I'd shop around locally using the Indiana price to see if you can come close and if not, call David Kidd at Funtime or the IN dealer and look into Uship to get it to you if you don't want to make the drive.

We LOVE the new 28RSDS and can't wait to use it. sunny


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My current Outback came from Lakeshore Rv when I fiqured what my gas tolls and time were worth I had them ship it. For the savings I would do it again.

John


----------

